# SuSE Handbuch bestellen?



## Neyman (9. Februar 2004)

Gibt es auf dem SuSE Linux (Administrations-)Handbuch eine ISBN, so dass man es sich bei einer Buchhandlung bestellen kann, oder gibt's das nur in den SuSE-Paketen?

Ich habe die Handbücher zwar auch schon bei eBay gesehen, aber bei den Preisen würde ich mir schon eher bei Saturn/Media Markt SuSE 8.2 Professional für nur 20 Euro kaufen.

Sind die Unterschiede zwischen 8.x und 9.0 groß?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Vitei (9. Februar 2004)

Hi 

Die Unterschiede zwischen 8.x und 9.0 sind eher gering, man könnte die letztere auch 8.3 nennen. Die ganzen Pakete kannst du aus dem Netz ziehen und dann hast du fast das selbe System.

Also für 20 € kannst bedenklos bei 8.2 zugreifen.

Gruß


----------

